# Keeper Drum



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

I found Keeper Drum hole at on the lower potomac. I caught 3 2 fish at 20' and one 18. They are Healthy an gorgeous. I caught at least 6-10 fish each pass through the hole. I would catch a group on a steady Bite it would slow down and I would leave and fish another area and return 30 minutes later to start again. These fish are very aggresive I am using minnows, Shrimp and gulp minnows and BW. I also witnessed a brief Rockfish blitz along the rocks ,by the time I got to them I only was able to pull up on 10 inch rockfish.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Nice!!! Sounds like you were on a boat or maybe kayak?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Sounds like ya had a good time.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow! Great report!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

How "low" is low? South of 301 bridge, I'm assuming.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> How "low" is low? South of 301 bridge, I'm assuming.


Yes South of Cornfield Harbor.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

32 keeper red drum, wow that's unbelievable. Best I've heard from the boaters is 13" and they're very scattered. You really hit a honey hole. Any pics. BTW you're only allowed 1 fish per day.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

reread...

he caught 3. 2 @ 20" (not 20') and one at 18"

(i'm assuming the 6-10 fish each pass weren't all keeper size)


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

scorpioreno40 said:


> Yes South of Cornfield Harbor.


hahahhaa....Thanks


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

scorpioreno40 said:


> I found Keeper Drum hole on the lower potomac. I caught 3 2 fish at 20' and one 18. They are Healthy an gorgeous. I caught at least 6-10 fish each pass through the hole. I would catch a group on a steady Bite it would slow down and I would leave and fish another area and return 30 minutes later to start again. These fish are very aggresive I am using minnows, Shrimp and gulp minnows and BW. I also witnessed a brief Rockfish blitz along the rocks ,by the time I got to them I only was able to pull up on 10 inch rockfish.



OK let me Clarify. Sorry for the small mistakes. I caught 2 drum at 20 inches and one at 18 inches and the rest were between 9-14 inches and released all of them. BTW I witnessed a woman pulling in drum two at a time off the the beach and they were all under sized and I watched her pull in at least 10 small drum and put them in her cooler I watched her deplete the hole because when I came back through I didn't get a bite.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

VA: 18-26in. slot, 3 per day

MD 18-27in. slot, 1 per day


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

On the Potomac, which rules do you follow?
That one inch difference could get you a nice citation, the paying, see a judge kind.

Sometimes, for some species, there are special Potomac river rules...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

dena said:


> On the Potomac, which rules do you follow?
> That one inch difference could get you a nice citation, the paying, see a judge kind.
> 
> Sometimes, for some species, there are special Potomac river rules...


I'd go by the which ever state license you hold. Even though the two licenses are reciprocal, that only allows you to fish those waters. You still have to abide by each state's regulations.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd go by the state you're ACTUALLY IN. Unless you're in a bay/cove on the south side of the river, or south of the open bay demarcation line, you're in MD.

(I could be wrong though. Maybe someone that actually know the law will chime in.)


----------



## troutman_2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm heading to Colonial Beach in a few weeks. http://www.prfc.state.va.us/ is the rules and regs. i should use ? Thanks in advance for helping me not get a BIG fat citation of the wrong sort


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here are your contact numbers for specifics on fishing the tidal Potomac. Just call the appropriate jurisdiction to be sure.

http://www.prfc.state.va.us/sports/fishing_potomac.htm


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice job, it only gets better! the MD state line goes almost to the shore line of VA, thanks to the great GW

next time call the poacher hot line, i hate poachers!!


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

surfnsam said:


> nice job, it only gets better! the MD state line goes almost to the shore line of VA, thanks to the great GW
> 
> next time call the poacher hot line, i hate poachers!!


I've called the poacher hotline before and they don't have anybody in the area to respond.I give up on reporting these infractions. I don't approach anyone because I know me If there is a confrontation I'm stepping toward it not backing down. If there is an officer in the area I will go and report it then.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i guess PLO isnt like spsp those fish cops are everywhere


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I caught a decent, 15-18" Red Fish this morning up in Stoney Creek.
That is off the Patapsco River. Has anyone ever caught one farther North than this in the Bay?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

18"Red Drum in Stoney Creek.For real;I can fish for them before work.I my job is on Bodkin Creek.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

For real Jeff.
Before work, after work, during work, it's all good.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thats the furthest north ive seen so far picked up a few in whitehall bay this morning


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

dena said:


> I caught a decent, 15-18" Red Fish this morning up in Stoney Creek.
> That is off the Patapsco River. Has anyone ever caught one farther North than this in the Bay?


Dang it, I lived on Stoney Creek for eight years and never caught anything but pearch there


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Now this is a drum


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Tracker16 said:


> Dang it, I lived on Stoney Creek for eight years and never caught anything but pearch there


Perch is what I expected to catch, maybe even a small Striper where I was at.
Caught him right at the mouth of Nabbs Creek.
A kayak is perfect to fish that creek.


----------

